# Best bass fishing in south georgia?



## Fambrough (May 9, 2010)

Where do you guys think the best bass fishing in south georgia? Just want some opinions.


----------



## nickf11 (May 9, 2010)

Seminole


----------



## gahunter12 (May 9, 2010)

Seminole, Eufaula. I love both lakes


----------



## Sam H (May 10, 2010)

Seminole is hard to beat!!!


----------



## Fambrough (May 10, 2010)

never been to seminole


----------



## shoalbass (May 10, 2010)

Farm ponds!!!!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 10, 2010)

As far South as you can go.
The farther South, the larger the Bass.


----------



## WildcatHunter (May 11, 2010)

i was all about lake seminole until i fished lake nickels in pavo, ga back in march.  awesome little lake.  6 bucks to fish.  probably best chance at a 10 plus on a plublic access lake in my opionion


----------



## diamondback (May 11, 2010)

WildcatHunter said:


> i was all about lake seminole until i fished lake nickels in pavo, ga back in march.  awesome little lake.  6 bucks to fish.  probably best chance at a 10 plus on a plublic access lake in my opionion



did you get anything.I heard there were a couple over 10 caught the first week,but it died out when the spawn ended.tough lake to learn but one good fish will make it worth it.before he cut off those smaller ponds to use as safe spawning areas,I saw some big fish caught .havent been in years but may try this weekend.


----------



## Son (May 11, 2010)

Seminole for largemouths
Bartletts Ferry or Goatrock in the Hooch for spots
Flint River for shoal bass


----------



## Fletch_W (May 11, 2010)

Jack Wingate's Lunker Lodge on Seminole... buzzbaits and purple worms. They got stripers too. And with a permit, gator tail.


----------



## shoalbass (May 12, 2010)

Son said:


> Seminole for largemouths
> Bartletts Ferry or Goatrock in the Hooch for spots
> Flint River for shoal bass


Don't tell people about the shoalbass,  they have all left the river with the floods we have had


----------



## Cletus T. (May 12, 2010)

I’m with shoalbass on this one….. “FARM PONDS”……there are some monster bass swimming in small waters down there!!!  As far as big water goes……it’s tough to beat Seminole!!!!!


----------



## castaway (May 12, 2010)

Farm ponds can be simply amazing if you have access, but Seminole is hard to beat!


----------



## 24point (May 12, 2010)

My great aunts pond. Now her sister and husband has took over and wont let me fish it. Best place I have ever fished in my life.


----------



## Bear 75 (May 12, 2010)

Depends on how you fish. Seminole is fun for shallow. I think Lake Eufaula more diverse fishing. Any time of year you can fish from anything from swamps to isolated ledges in BFE. Come out of lake point you can run 40 miles north or 30 mile south. 

 I think Eufaula offers more different fishing then any lake in GA.

I'm not a fan of pond fishing, it don't take much to figure the fish out. Which is why I love fishing. Either way get on the water and have all the fun you can handle.


----------



## z28racin (May 12, 2010)

I have never fished in Seminole or Eufaula, Ive always fished in Farm ponds and the river.........

A 2Lb river bass will pull like hes a 10Lb'er!!!!  I cant get enuff of that pull from a bass..


----------



## dslayer2 (May 12, 2010)

If you have access to ponds, which I don't anymore, they are a great place to get your line stretched or to take the kids.  As for public access water, it's hard to beat Lake Seminole.


----------



## Rockett (May 12, 2010)

I wish someone would write a book on how to catch all the bass in Seminole - been fishing there 4 two years and managed one 20lb stringer and that was luck.  Rest of the time it was hit or miss 10 and 12 pound sacks.  But it doesn't matter if there is a hurricaine blowing people always bring in 25lb plus sacks in.  Just can't figure.


----------

